
Show HN: $80,000 profit in December with an 8-page website (Case study) - viperchill
https://gaps.com/google-affiliate/
======
viperchill
I posted this in the wrong section (didn't see that Show HN has a different
submit button).

Is there any way to delete this?

~~~
willyyr
Glen, i think you are fine. The title is the important part.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
viperchill
Thanks Willyyr!

